# Illinois Swing Out 21j



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

After a few emails back and forth I took this one, not my reg guy but did business a couple time in 06. I have a Burlington 19j with the swing out movement and wanted to add a higher jewel piece in.

Hopefully will get next week. Love these 2 piece swing out movement cases, a little loving to the case will do wonders. Piece has gold drive train, jewel settings, balance and its screws, been serviced 1 yr warranty. Hoop still tight too and original thick glass. His pics color is off, hands are the deep blue etc. Its lever set, stem wind, screw front cover, to hinge the movement out the front the crown is pulled up on these to release the pretty thick stem


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, a wonderful watch! Can you give me the serial number for a manufacturing year look up?

Really nice!!!

Andreas


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

4234144. A later one


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Indeed, it is from 1923!

21 jewels, adjusted.... wow!

Andreas


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Always wondered why adjusted 3 positions only

Then it hit me.

You are either standing. Fall down drunk on your face. Fall down drunk on your back.

People did not sleep with their pocket watches so no need for all positions.

Or maybe it was just it was either lay face down, face up or in stand on the night table. But I like the first scenario better


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

*lol*

This is an explanation, too...

Andreas


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh, oh my. It came today too. I love it when pics are bad. Will have to snap some soon. I was really happy to see the hands are actually Illinois or Burlington purpled steel, never asked just figured they were blued steel bloody stunning piece in person


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

here are some nice pics of history


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wonderful! What a precious!

Andreas


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

There is one of them for sale on US bay.


----------

